
A-2 System: The first open source project - DanielRibeiro
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A-2_(programming_language)
======
cduan
Technically, in the days when programs were written directly in machine code,
weren't they all "open source"?

------
DanielRibeiro
At least according to Douglas Crockford (minute ~45 on
<http://www.infoq.com/presentations/Heretical-Open-Source>)

~~~
drivingmenuts
I really wish people would put transcripts up for these video links. I can
skim faster to the actual point than they can talk their way there.

